# The Rocket has landed (and loves it's SJ)



## Daren

Here are my new babies.... I'm very proud


















Bought from Dave (Coffechap) - my SJ - the paintwork is better than a new machine! It works better than new as well and I couldn't be happier. The pictures don't do it justice. Thanks Dave



















And this is my latest.... What can I say! Thanks Callum










This is my corner showing the tiny bit of cupboard and shelf that the misses "allowed" me


----------



## Daren

I've just noticed all my kids crap reflected in the Rocket - should have tidied up before taking the pics


----------



## painty

^ adds some extra colour! Lovely setup


----------



## aphelion

Very nice setup Daren!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice - AND you've been allowed cupboard space - lucky fella.


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very nice - AND you've been allowed cupboard space - lucky fella.


My cupboard space is 8 inches square! I'm honoured! She is going soft in her old age.


----------



## MarkyP

That looks a great setup, enjoy!


----------



## GS11

Hi Daren

All looking fantastic









I really enjoyed playing on the rocket at the members day.....was that the same model as yours?


----------



## coffeechap

mmmmmmm shiney


----------



## iroko

Looking good Daren, how are you getting on with the new machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great set up Darren and nice meeting you on members day. You'll have to give me some tips in kitchen expansion.


----------



## Daren

GS11 said:


> Hi Daren
> 
> All looking fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed playing on the rocket at the members day.....was that the same model as yours?


Thanks GS11

I'm pretty sure it was the Rocket R58 machine at Bella. (Dual boiler and not so pretty IMHO). I've got the HX version. Your more than welcome to have a play if your over this way.


----------



## Daren

iroko said:


> Looking good Daren, how are you getting on with the new machine.


I'm loving every minute. She is so forgiving compared to the Silvia. I could not be happier!!!

I've been wired since Saturday!


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great set up Darren and nice meeting you on members day. You'll have to give me some tips in kitchen expansion.


Thanks Bumpkin... It was great meeting you (and everyone else). What a great bunch of people!!!

My top tip to getting a little cupboard from the other half is to leave your "bloody coffee crap" (her words) everywhere on their shiny worktops until they give in and reorganise the kitchen.


----------



## coffeechap

top tip, get a grip man just tell em what you are having and where it is going to go, simples


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> top tip, get a grip man just tell em what you are having and where it is going to go, simples


How many machines does the wife let you have in Rome ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> top tip, get a grip man just tell em what you are having and where it is going to go, simples


Cheers Dave took your advice..... Is it ok if I move in with you at your parents place.


----------



## coffeechap

yep the more the merrier, my wife loves me and lets me have a moka pot which is all i want in italy!!!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> top tip, get a grip man just tell em what you are having and where it is going to go, simples


I'm not that brave! She's a Glaswegian. I know my place.


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> I'm not that brave! She's a Glaswegian. I know my place.


Good job you don't have a lever then lol.


----------



## PaulN

Daren said:


> I've just noticed all my kids crap reflected in the Rocket - should have tidied up before taking the pics


There could have been much worse in the reflection as we sometimes see in ebay adverts.....


----------



## Daren

PaulN said:


> There could have been much worse in the reflection as we sometimes see in ebay adverts.....


To true! I could have caught a glimpse of myself - not good at that time of morning!!


----------



## Jonathan007

Fantastic Darren! That grinder looks the biz! The Rocket is oustanding!

Well done


----------



## Daren

Thanks Jonathan - I totally agree on both counts


----------



## GS11

The paint job dave has had done on the SJ looks fantastic:good:......better than original.

What mods are included on the SJ...any doser mods? (working on some mods myself







)


----------



## Daren

The paint is definitely better than new - I've looked at the finish on a new SJ.

It's got the clean sweeper mod that works really well and the lens hopper chute clearer. There is minimal retention - certainly no need to use my brush anymore









I'm sure Dave also put some other voodoo magic in there as it's works magically!

What are you planning on yours GS11?


----------



## GS11

I picked up a cc lever at the members day and dave mentioned about a very easy sweeper mod using cardboard inserts rather than tape.....now installed and working a treat with very little retention.

I'm waiting on a stainless machine screw to fix a plastic cover to the hopper internals to also help with retention.

Lastly, I'm mounting digital scales on top of portafilter holder and dose direct into the basket.....tests working well with 15g vst though may struggle with larger baskets due to clearance.

Will probably put up a thread with pics when all done:good:


----------



## Daren

Can't wait to see what you've done!

I've sent you a couple of PM's


----------



## Wobin19

GS11 said:


> I'm waiting on a stainless machine screw to fix a plastic cover to the hopper internals to also help with retention.


Sounds interesting - not sure I understand this bit, could you explain a little more? Cheers!


----------



## coffeechap

think he might be refrring to the anfim hoppr cone which fits a treat over the centre bolt in the doser chamber.


----------



## GS11

Wobin19 said:


> Sounds interesting - not sure I understand this bit, could you explain a little more? Cheers!





coffeechap said:


> think he might be refrring to the anfim hoppr cone which fits a treat over the centre bolt in the doser chamber.


Yep similar principle to the hopper cone. Keeps the grinds off the centre mech parts of the doser.

If it works will name it the whippy mod


----------



## Jollybean

Hi GS11. Have you got any photos/details of the cardboard sweeper mod? I did the tape mod a while ago but it needs redoing so would be interested in trying this. Thanks


----------



## Wobin19

The cardboard sweeper mod involves cutting some appropriately sized pieces of card to act as the sweepers. They are wedged between the lower and the upper veins. If you remove the upper veins which come out after the large central nut is removed, you can lay the card pieces over the lower veins with a fold so they just sit there. Then when you slide the upper vein back over the lower, they get clamped in place. I used some plastic card from a photograph envelope as its quite thin, but stiff enough. 3 veins is all i did and it works very well. Hope that makes sense... Once you disassemble the parts inside the doser, it should become more clear.


----------



## Wobin19

GS11 said:


> Yep similar principle to the hopper cone. Keeps the grinds off the centre mech parts of the doser.
> 
> If it works will name it the whippy mod


Ah got you, thanks. I might try the whippy mod to replace my protein spoon mod!


----------



## Jollybean

Thanks Wobin19. Did the mod as you described this afternoon and it works a treat. Have temporarily made a cone from photographic paper but am looking forward to seeing if the whippy mod works. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kofe

Daren said:


> Here are my new babies.... I'm very proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought from Dave (Coffechap) - my SJ - the paintwork is better than a new machine! It works better than new as well and I couldn't be happier. The pictures don't do it justice. Thanks Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my latest.... What can I say! Thanks Callum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my corner showing the tiny bit of cupboard and shelf that the misses "allowed" me


What a machine.


----------



## Daren

I should update this - the SJ left me for another man







The Rocket has a new romantic interest


----------



## coffeechap

rejected my beautiful mazzer, shame on you essex boy


----------



## Daren

I miss her







First love


----------



## Kofe

Looks like you pulled a few shots in your time.


----------



## Mouse

Kofe said:


> Looks like you pulled a few shots in your time.


You're supposed to be in spats??


----------



## Kofe

The wife woke me up to tell me I was snoring.

Told her I'd make her a coffee in the morning.


----------

